# I might contact the owners if they want to do a haunt with me, what do you think?



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

This is not far from my house, about 10 minute drive, it's a beautiful ochard, and they tons of pumkins too in October. I'll contact them soon to see if they would be interested into doing a haunt.. the caves/hobbit house is pretty amazing.

http://www.biline.ca/Ottawa/content/orleans_farm.htm

https://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&sa...d=0CJwBEPwSMAM

http://orleansfruitfarm.ca/mainorff.php



















I learn a lot from the Museum Haunt, this should be totally different.. I hope (L).

Do you think this would make a great haunt too?


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish I was closer to you because I would LOVE to help!! I think this has a great deal of promise


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome! I would suggest maybe something of a Early American Haunt. I think maybe something out of the Puritan days, where their superstitions were abundant! Or even a Sleepy Hollow theme would be great there also!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I hope that part of what you learned was to be very careful about knowing who is responsible for what and any legal issues. No matter how nice these folks are have a contract on paper outlining things. It will protect you and them.
On a brighter note, the place looks great.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you approach them with the idea??


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Not yet... we still have some snow around, but we are finally suppose to get better weather.Somehow, it might work in my favor, if they want to make some money, as this is a very late season for any greenhouses and such. Last year, most of theses business were already running a month ago, this year, they are all still closed. Must suck for them.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

looks like a great place for a haunt


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

The funny part, I found a even better place too. I'll try that place first, and if they are not interested, I'll try them next.


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

The owner of Haunted Overload (a national Top 10 pro haunt in New Hampshire) got his location by making a video of his home haunt and equipment, and he took it around to local farmers until he found a partner.


----------

